# Koch-Chemie-Green-Universal



## granteee (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi guys

Wasn't sure where to post this!
Maybe someone can repost, or copy & paste where it should go

Just wanted to spread the word about the Green Universal from Koch-Chemie
Been looking for this at a good price for ages.
Amazon are doing it at £8.49/Litre with free delivery if you spend £20!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Koch-Chemi...Chemie+Green+Star+Universal+Cleaner,+1,000+ml

I've seen it as low as about £4 before but with £16 carriage.

Hope this helps someone 

Granteee


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Koch used to be supporters on here ..
Due to lack of interest they pulled out lol
Now people are starting to find out what some of us were hanging on about 18months ago and getting slated for it


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

*Green Star*

Ultimate Finish have it at £5.15 a litre (http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/koch-chemie/green-star-universal-cleaner.aspx). I ordered some yesterday, just waiting for some new stock to arrive as they are currently out of stock


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

I got mine from amazon last week.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Also waiting on some from Ultimate Finish. Really want to try it out, I've read some good stuff on it, the guy with the white FType was pleased with it, it seemed a better pre cleaner than the snow foam he tested.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Also waiting on some from Ultimate Finish. Really want to try it out, I've read some good stuff on it, the guy with the white FType was pleased with it, it seemed a better pre cleaner than the snow foam he tested.


Yes that was me and without doubt it's miles better as a pre wash


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

wanner69 said:


> Yes that was me and without doubt it's miles better as a pre wash


Wanner must be KocheChemie's number 1 salesman!

I used it the weekend on my car after it not having a wash for 3 months!!! I gotta say I did use it very strong at 1:5 but it did clean ridiculously well. Think Wanner said before if you like cleaning you won't mind sticking a few layers of wax on every couple of weeks!

Mine was £4.55 I think from Clean & Shiny. £6 postage next day unless you spend £50 or more!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> Wanner must be KocheChemie's number 1 salesman!
> 
> I used it the weekend on my car after it not having a wash for 3 months!!! I gotta say I did use it very strong at 1:5 but it did clean ridiculously well. Think Wanner said before if you like cleaning you won't mind sticking a few layers of wax on every couple of weeks!
> 
> Mine was £4.55 I think from Clean & Shiny. £6 postage next day unless you spend £50 or more!


LOL not at all buddy. I've tried various prewashes over the years that have been just ok so when I tried this is was won over, simple as that.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

How would people put these Along side AS G101 I near the end of my stash


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Everthing has it's place.
How do you compare petrol to parafin to diesel. All do the same thing just in different circumstances some work better than others.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

What are all of you using with this warm or cold water?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Everthing has it's place.
> How do you compare petrol to parafin to diesel. All do the same thing just in different circumstances some work better than others.


 speaking of which just don't mix them, otherwise you end up like this


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

sean ryan said:


> What are all of you using with this warm or cold water?


Dilute down with cold water and use in a pump sprayer or even a trigger bottle. Spray onto a dry car and leave to soak for 5 mins. Power wash off


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

wanner69 said:


> LOL not at all buddy. I've tried various prewashes over the years that have been just ok so when I tried this is was won over, simple as that.


It was certainly stronger than anything I have used!

If you are not scared of it damaging the Jag then I can't see any reason for it not to be safe! How long you been using it and what made you try it?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> It was certainly stronger than anything I have used!
> 
> If you are not scared of it damaging the Jag then I can't see any reason for it not to be safe! How long you been using it and what made you try it?


Been using it for a month now as it was recommended to me by a few detailing mates of mine. I was sick of using snow foams and citrus prewashes where the results were poor so had to try this. I'm currently trialling a wax that has been on my car for 3 months now and it's still showing protection even with using greenstar weekly at 1:10 :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

sean ryan said:


> What are all of you using with this warm or cold water?


If you use warm, not hot water, you will get more from the product ..


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Recommend any Brits stock up on your Koch Chemie before any import taxes post-Brexit....


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

suds said:


> Recommend any Brits stock up on your Koch Chemie before any import taxes post-Brexit....


I've bought 13 litres of it:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> I've bought 13 litres of it:thumb:


Getting mine tomorrow mate:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

chongo said:


> Getting mine tomorrow mate:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Awesome, they never had much left when I ordered


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

suds said:


> Recommend any Brits stock up on your Koch Chemie before any import taxes post-Brexit....


can't do any trade deals till article 50 is triggered so where are you getting this information from?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dr_T said:


> can't do any trade deals till article 50 is triggered so where are you getting this information from?


It will still be a couple years but, must leave single market and there won't be a European trade deal. Definitely not with Germany at this point :wall:

I'm sure there will be another go to product by that time


----------



## granteee (Dec 15, 2016)

Changing the subject slightly.......

Anyone know if there is an alloy wheel cleaner as good as Bilt-Hamber stuff but a bit cheaper?

£15ish for a Litre is a lot!!!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

granteee said:


> Changing the subject slightly.......
> 
> Anyone know if there is an alloy wheel cleaner as good as Bilt-Hamber stuff but a bit cheaper?
> 
> £15ish for a Litre is a lot!!!


It's because although BH auto wheel, whilst marketed as a wheel cleaner (and a very good one at that) is actually a fallout remover

For a fallout remover it's not badly priced at all, but if you're after a straight up wheel cleaner there are plenty of other cheaper ones on the market such as

AS smartwheels
AF Imperial
AG alkalloy
KKD Brake Away
AW / VP bilberry (different products but same name)

Plus a whole host of others

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> Dilute down with cold water and use in a pump sprayer or even a trigger bottle. Spray onto a dry car and leave to soak for 5 mins. Power wash off


Can you mix a very small amount of koch chemie to snowfoam in foam lance? if yes what ratio would be best


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

AllenF said:


> Koch used to be supporters on here ..
> Due to lack of interest they pulled out lol
> Now people are starting to find out what some of us were hanging on about 18months ago and getting slated for it


Same with all the good stuff lol


----------

